# Got My Chest Waxed - Bolllocks!!!



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

Right, all jokes aside now, i got my chest and stomach waxed last week thursday. Im not particularly hairy at all, just that i was goin away to see my gf (who has moved away on a new job) and wanted to look the part as we had alot of 'catching up to do'.

Anyway, on thursday night my top chest started coming out in little red spots, i called a friend who said that this happened to him and that apply aloe vera gel and they would go away after a few days.

On friday morning omg!!! There were fcukin loads of red spots on my chest (mainly top chest) alot of which had little whiteheads on them. Even my gf was like wtf that shudnt happen after getin waxed.

Now its been a week and although all the whiteheads have gone my chest still looks a mess, its fcuking ****in me off!! :cursing: I worried they might scar!!!

Thinking about going doctor's but he'l probably just fob me off with some siht!!

Anyone else experienced anything like this??


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Pictures otherwise it didn't happen.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Come on Soze....WTF? a good ol razor works as well mate...Waxing is for broads and couters


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I had my legs waxed for charity once.

Never again.

They actually bled, lol. Smooth though


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

thats the problem with getting waxed dude. Iv had this before and i bet you most guys have after getting waxed. It will go away, just keep applying soothing cream. I stay away from waxing now.

I tend to shave once a week now, normaly on a sat before going out. As i dont come out in little spots. Then i apply some cream and bobs your uncle one smooth chest.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

soze said:


> Right, all jokes aside now, i got my chest and stomach waxed last week thursday. Im not particularly hairy at all, just that i was goin away to see my gf (who has moved away on a new job) and wanted to look the part as we had alot of 'catching up to do'.
> 
> Anyway, on thursday night my top chest started coming out in little red spots, i called a friend who said that this happened to him and that apply aloe vera gel and they would go away after a few days.
> 
> ...


Yes mate, this is common, one thing I've always been told to do is go to the supermarket and get one of those puff things. Your getting the red spots due to the hair being ripped out and is trying to grow back but cant break through the skin ( I think) use this puff thing with some exfoliating soap and this should ease the problem.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Its ingrowing hairs mate, don't wax it again just shave it when your in the bath.............the hot water will open your pours and give you a cleaner shave so you won't have to worry about ingrowing hairs, trust me on this just shave it in the bath and it will not bother you again!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

It sounds like a folical infection. I have my chest and an stomach waxed regularly. At first I had the infection, spots with white heads but never had it since.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

MaxMuscle said:


> Come on Soze....WTF? a good ol razor works as well mate...Waxing is for broads and couters


Shaving is for wimps that can't take the pain of waxing


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

thanx for the replies people, i defo aint getin my siht waxed again thats for sure. shaving it is. and it fcukin killed!!!!

just when i was guna put up my pics on the forum this goes and happens, guna wait a few weeks now for them to go!!

BOOOOLLLLLLLLLLOOOOCCKKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Apply sudocrem regularly to the area, it'll go away in a few days. It's just because your body isn't used to it, if you go again it won't be as bad, and it'll get easier with each visit.

Sudocrem is available in pretty much any chemist and isn't expensive.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

try having a back sack and crack wax next time

then you'll complain

i had one done but my misses said they aint red spots there ur nuts haha


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

lol get a phillips bodygroom mate, no shaving rash, quick and easy! not quite as close a shave as a wet razor but its not noticeable to the eye


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I would never put sudocream on spots! Sudocream is oily!! why would you want to do that??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i get this every time i get my back waxed its horrible but its only their for a week 10 days max and my back is smooth for atleast 6 -8 weeks so its worth it. as far as im aware their isnt much you can do about it


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Goose said:


> I would never put sudocream on spots! Sudocream is oily!! why would you want to do that??


Because his skin has come out in an irritated rash, not actual spots.

If you know better then i'll bow to your knowledge, but given that i've been through the same thing, and my girlfriend is a nurse, and this treatment helped me, then i'd stick with this. 

From the Sudocrem label



> For treatment of napkin rash, eczema, bed sores, sunburn, minor burns, surface wounds, acne, chilblains.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

If you read he has spots not a rash. Hense the yellow heads on the top of the icing.

Folicle infection.. Had it many times! Basically a reaction to the waxing..


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok mate, no worries, like i say the sudocrem worked for me when i had the same symptoms, so each to their own


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

i had this the 1st time i epilated, was horrible you could see the bumps when i wore white tops, i popped as many as i could and the rest healed took around a week, ever since it aint happened again, maybe it happens alot when you do it the 1st time


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I want to see the pics.....haha


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

You dirrty mutha! *@!*£"!


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Try surgical spirt, it will help disinfect it,mind you its not for wimps,lol


----------

